# Running new gas line



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

A customer of mine is renovating her backyard. At present we are digging up the pool deck and surrounding concrete up to the coping (600 sq ft), We are pouring 1000 sq feet back, stamping and staining. She wants to eventually build an outdoor kitchen which requires a gas line from the house to the kitchen. 

Problem is this, shes not financially ready to take on the added costs of running the line, testing and inspections, and the new line that needs to be run, is going to be under the concrete we are about to pour. To save her from having to demo the concrete later and repair it, would it be a problem to just run the line and cap it off at both ends? Never touching the meter... just digging the trench and putting the line down there?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Laying the pipe run is the bulk of the cost. I doubt you'd pass inspection on an already buried pipe as well. Tell her to get a quote to have the pipe run and get a rough inspection. It's probably not as high as she's thinking.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Your already digging, plastic pipe 12" down with a tracer wire.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

If you also running under bare ground (no slab) make sure your at req. depth in those areas.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Last I heard, you have to be licensed for gas line installs, and putting it in the ground is installing it, even if it isn't hooked to anything.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

Tell her they make propane tanks haha


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Your already digging, plastic pipe 12" down with a tracer wire.


18" here IIRC.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Bury empty conduit, with long sweeps, through which plastic pipe could later be run. Talk to a plumber first - you need slope and probably other complications.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Bury empty conduit, with long sweeps, through which plastic pipe could later be run. Talk to a plumber first - you need slope and probably other complications.


Don't need slope for a gas line. It's pressurized. :blink:






Delta


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Susanna, if you put the line in and don't test it, and pour concrete over it, what are you going to do when you go back to test it in 2 years, and it won't hold test pressure? 





Delta


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree... with everyone. Ive thought about the possibility of it not holding pressure,and well, i am just going to have to be hands off on the liability for that one. 

ive gotten some quotes... 35 feet of line one guy quoted me 1200 and I dig the trench, 1700 if he digs the trench 22 inches/ next guy said 3200 if he digs it and thats no city pressure testing and he wouldnt cap it off because he said it makes it hard to connect later..

Im wondering why she doesnt use propane my self... but a woman wants what a woman wants i guess. 

I would like to just tell her im out on the gas line part of it all but depending on her to get a contractor in there and coordinate them with my concrete guys schedule has 
"F me" written all over it. I know it will either cause delay on my pour or my guys will just start pouring when its time whether the guy is done or not. Either way the end result is a pissed off homeowner. 

so now what

plastic pipe to run gas line doesnt sound like a bad idea, but its around 2 corners... and i just dont know about all that joint crap.... i dont know it doesnt sound like a bad idea on a straight run but not possible here... not with out another clusterf. this is the point where i say to my self... wtf are you doing trying to figure this stupid ass chit out right now.. do it right or dont do it.... damn. glad i caught myself before i wasted any more time on it...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here you would have to get it inspected before covering it up, or have someone torpedo a line in after.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok so dumb question i know but hell im a roofer... is the new gas line going to be plastic or metal?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Is directional boring an option later? 

More expensive, yes, but it solves the current problem right?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Plastic


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, here's one option. Put a 3" or 4" plastic conduit in the ground now, buried at whatever depth it needs to be, and later have someone come in and pull CSST through it.







Delta


----------



## BThomas (Apr 21, 2013)

Do like Bob said - You only need to bury a conduit under where the new concrete will cover it. Cap both ends and the plumber can dig down to the one end when and if they do put in the gas line. Around here they use flexible stainless or copper for the new underground gas , never plastic. A few lengths of 2" conduit is less that $20
Bill T


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheapest in the long run would be to put down pipe now and have it inspected. You could sleeve it etc, but it would still cost about he same to put the pipe in as the sleeve. Tell her to do it right the first time


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah i just got off the phone with her and told her all of the above... I dont know, Im thinking about passing on the whole job now. Something is just telling me not to do it. I just get the feeling that this is one of those jobs that is going to end up costing me.

This is why I hate doing stuff out of my trade. I can look at a roof and tell you how much its going to cost to replace, where the decking is bad, what problems we might encounter and order materials on the spot.. This crap is wearing me out... finding stamps and releasing agents... this whole gas line saga... geez.. Im already over it.

But on the same token... Going thru it is how I learn. I mean going thru it blindfolded with a labor crew who Ive never worked with before,zero money and the homeowner up my ass... thats really how Ive learned in the past. lol..


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Don't need slope for a gas line. It's pressurized. :blink:
> Delta


I'm not sure if you were joking. 
------------------
CPC: 1210.2.2 Gas Piping to be Sloped. Piping for other than dry gas conditions shall be sloped not less than 1⁄4 inch in 15 feet (1.4 mm/m) to prevent traps.
------------------
I've had inspectors pull out a level and check it, as well as look for drip traps.


----------

